# Exklusiv: Jap. Ruten von Graphiteleader!



## Nippon-Tackle.com (22. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Angler!

Uns ist es gelungen, die hochqualitativen Angelruten der Marke *"Graphiteleader"* des japanischen Herstellers "Olympic Co. Ltd" ins Sortiment aufzunehmen, welcher für seine innovative Blanktechnologie und die Belieferung renommierter japanischer Dritthersteller bekannt ist.

Bereits importiert und versandbereit (alle weiteren Ruten aus dem Sortiment können vorbestellt werden):

Graphiteleader VIGORE GVIC-62M




Graphiteleader VIGORE GVIC-63ML




Graphiteleader VIGORE GVIC-66M




Graphiteleader VIGORE GVIC-74XX




Graphiteleader VIGORE GVIS-61L





Graphiteleader VIGORE GVIS-64L





Graphiteleader VIGORE GVIS-611M




Graphiteleader VIGORE GVIS-61UL-S




Graphiteleader VELOCE GLVC-63ML





Graphiteleader VELOCE GLVC-652MG




Graphiteleader VELOCE GLVS-64L




Graphiteleader BOSCO GLBC-622ML




Graphiteleader S/O PAGRO GSOPC-63L




Graphiteleader S/O PAGRO GSOPC-64UL




Zum Abschluss noch ein paar schöne Detailbilder:


----------

